# question - disability benefits



## shazer (Sep 19, 2018)

im 60yr old and ill live alone im on pip for disabilities/my granddaughter has worked and lived in spain for 3yrs.i am getting more in need of care and she is the only one that can help me.i am still independent and want to have my own place if i go to live in spain.but in need of her help and support.i want to know if i moved to spain would i still get my uk benefits there like i do here in the uk.will i still get pip and free healthcare and dentist glasses prescriptions ..housing benefits and mobility and care allowances.and will i get a cheap private rent there if not working.or is there other forms of housing i can get such as council and housing associations such as there is in the uk,and what papers will i need .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The answer to most of your questions is NO as there is no real benefit system in Spain unless you've been paying into it for a while.

As I understand it, some of your PIP is transferable - best to check on UK government site for more details.

Your real problem is that at 60 you are not yet a state pensioner. You would therefore need private health insurance (in all likelihood) and would also need to show sufficient income and/or savings to be a resident here.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think there is a level of disability that allows you to transfer your government sponsored healthcare to another eu country as your carers allowance. You will have to check with the social security departments to see what is required. No other benifits at all. No cheap housing for anyone I'm afraid not even for disabled Spanish people. It may be far easier to find better carers in the UK.

As has been already stated, you will need to prove to the authorities that you have full healthcare cover for yourself and prove you have a regular income which is sufficient to satisfy the authorities you will not become a burden on the state.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shazer said:


> im 60yr old and ill live alone im on pip for disabilities/my granddaughter has worked and lived in spain for 3yrs.i am getting more in need of care and she is the only one that can help me.i am still independent and want to have my own place if i go to live in spain.but in need of her help and support.i want to know if i moved to spain would i still get my uk benefits there like i do here in the uk.will i still get pip and free healthcare and dentist glasses prescriptions ..housing benefits and mobility and care allowances.and will i get a cheap private rent there if not working.or is there other forms of housing i can get such as council and housing associations such as there is in the uk,and what papers will i need .


:welcome:

As the others have said, there is little to no financial support from the Spanish government, even for Spanish nationals & immigrants who have lived here for a long time. 

This will tell you which, if any benefits you can transfer from the UK https://www.gov.uk/world/spain#/world/tax-benefits-pensions-and-working-abroad-spain

If they UK will supply ou with an S1 (some benefits come with this) then the UK will pay for yuor healthcare here at the moment, but that might change after Brexit.

Prescriptions aren't free & specs & denatl aren't covered by the Spanish health service. 

Housing benefit doesn't exist.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's not strictly true to say there is no cheap housing or other benefits for disabled people in Spain, but they are provided at regional or municipal level rather than through central government.

VPOs - _viviendas de protección official _- are roughly equivalent to social/council housing in the UK, and are offered at low cost to rent or buy, to people in need. This includes the disabled, and you can get grants to have them adapted. They can be built by the private or public sector and there are restrictions on what you can do with them - e.g. you can't re-sell them on the open market for 25 years.

Of course, demand exceeds supply in most places, and you have to join a waiting list (some are even allocated by a sort of prize draw). So not really of use to the OP.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It's not strictly true to say there is no cheap housing or other benefits for disabled people in Spain, but they are provided at regional or municipal level rather than through central government.
> 
> VPOs - _viviendas de protección official _- are roughly equivalent to social/council housing in the UK, and are offered at low cost to rent or buy, to people in need. This includes the disabled, and you can get grants to have them adapted. They can be built by the private or public sector and there are restrictions on what you can do with them - e.g. you can't re-sell them on the open market for 25 years.
> 
> Of course, demand exceeds supply in most places, and you have to join a waiting list (some are even allocated by a sort of prize draw). So not really of use to the OP.


 And for Madrid at least you need to be able to prove that you've been registered and/ or working in Madrid for TEN years


> Acreditar, cuando se trate de viviendas adjudicadas por sorteo, un período mínimo de empadronamiento o trabajo de diez años en la Comunidad de Madrid...
> 
> Cuando se trate de viviendas adjudicadas por el cupo de especial necesidad, acreditar un período mínimo de empadronamiento o trabajo de diez años en la Comunidad de Madrid


Información Práctica - Adjudicación de Viviendas de la Agencia de Vivienda Social de la Comunidad de Madrid - ¿Quién puede solicitar estas viviendas?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And for Madrid at least you need to be able to prove that you've been registered and/ or working in Madrid for TEN years
> Información Práctica - Adjudicación de Viviendas de la Agencia de Vivienda Social de la Comunidad de Madrid - ¿Quién puede solicitar estas viviendas?


It's teh same in this region - might it be a national requirement?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

It is also a requirement that the regional government hasn't fraudulently sold the social housing buildings to investment funds, or allocated them to their daughters, cousins, uncles, house-maids etc... but I guess that's a different story.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> It's teh same in this region - might it be a national requirement?


Not in Andalucia. The only requirements are that you don't already own a house, and your income is below a certain level.

https://www.juntadeandalucia.es/temas/vivienda-consumo/compra/vpo/solicitar.html



Overandout said:


> It is also a requirement that the regional government hasn't fraudulently sold the social housing buildings to investment funds, or allocated them to their daughters, cousins, uncles, house-maids etc... but I guess that's a different story.


The Junta de Andalucia has just made it illegal to sell VPOs to venture capitalists. This follows a situation in Madrid where a company purchased a block of flats, evicted the tenants and raised the rents. This took place under the previous PP administration, when Ana Botella was mayor:

https://www.idealista.com/news/inmo...-fondos-buitre-en-2013-por-un-interes-publico

Spain's new government wants to introduce this ban nationally, along with other measures to protect social housing.


----------



## jpsnwuk (Sep 6, 2018)

PIP, you can transfer your living component, but not your mobility, and this is direct from DWP as I asked them myself and got it in writing


----------

